# H} VC, Skaven, SW, TK, Orks, IG and vulkan W} Anything Chaos inc beastmen (UK ONLY)



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Here is a list of what I have:

*Skaven*

Queek the headtaker
2 master moulders
2 rat ogres
Warplock engineer

*Vampire Counts*

Army Book latest edition
Battle magic cards
20 Crypt Ghoul
20 Dire Wolves
Terrorgheist with Ghoul king
plastic necromancer
plastic wight king

*Tomb Kings*

Khalida
Battle magic cards

*Space Wolves*

canis wolfborn
2 logan grimnars
ulrik the slayer
6 thunderwolf cavalry
2 landspeeders
space wolves codex
plasma cannon dreadnought converted from AoBR
16 Wolf guard terminators (7Lightning Claws, 2Thunder Hammers and Storm Shields, 4Chainfists, 1 heavy flamer and 1Assault Cannon)
3 Dreadnought (assault cannons and DDCW)
25 blood claws
4 long fangs
20 grey hunters
1 FW space wolves dreadnought (autocannon and DDCW)
1 FW space wolves rhino door

*Imperial Guard*

Imperial Guard codex
1 armoured sentinel
1 heavy team
15 catachan fighters including Vox

*Orks*

10 grots on sprues in the box no shrink wrap

*Space marines*

Vulkan He'stan

I am after anything chaos except warriors of chaos models. I am also looking for Warriors of chaos, daemons of chaos, chaos demons, beastmen army books.

*UK only and trade only please*

Thanks for looking

Gothic


----------

